# Mixed AquaSoil and Flourite



## RCLM (May 4, 2017)

Question: if AquaSoil and Flourite are mixed together and the AquaSoil has been in the aquarium for its 2-year shelf life, how would you change/remove the used up AquaSoil?? Does the Aquasoil crumble to dust and the Flourite stay solid and it can be vacuumed or washed or sifted out?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It will be very difficult to separate the Aquasoil from the Flourite. You can possibly do it, because the Aquasoil clumps are relatively soft compared to the Flourite, so you could probably rub handfulls of the mix across some screen wire, and most of the Aquasoil would sift out, leaving most of the Flourite behind. I think I would just sift it quickly, then add enough Aquasoil to replace what sifts out. (Actually, I would just replace all of it.)


----------



## RCLM (May 4, 2017)

So ADA AquaSoil does not change consistency over time?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I can say it does... Gets mushy in my experience after a few years


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Aquasoil has been improved over the past several years. The latest version doesn't leach as much ammonia during the first month, and it is supposed to do a lot less softening, changing to mud, than it used to. When I was using it a year ago it did not degrade, as far as I could tell.


----------

